# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  السماح ياأعظاء منتدانا الغالي على التأخير

## الحـوووت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وعدتكم بوضع اهداف بعد الإختبارات إسمحوا لي يعني لأني مشغول واجد مع الإختبارات.




وشكرا  /// يوم الأربعاء سأضع أهداف بإذن الله او قبل إذا مدى الوقت أوكي 


لاتنسونا من الردود لاتنسونا من الردود

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه خيي

موفق إن شالله في امتحاناتك

بإنتظار رجعتك  ومتابعة نشاطك

----------

